# Grundfunktionen eines Betriebssystems



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen

Da gerade über Win8 Diskutiert wird in anderen Threads, möchte ich in diesem Thread mal klären, was ein Betriebssystem (OS) macht und weshalb es ohne nicht geht. Ich meine keine bestimmten Betriebssysteme damit sondern alle.

Wenn ich richtig liege, ist ein OS dafür da um die Dateien und Programme zu verwalten, Befehle die an die Hardware gehen werden an den dafür zuständigen Treiber geschickt. 
Das ist jetzt mal die Kurz-Version, liege ich aber ungefähr richtig?


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2012)

Sicher gehts ohne Betriebssystem nur hast du dann keine schöne Oberfläche mit Icons usw.


----------



## mnb93 (8. Juli 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Sicher gehts ohne Betriebssystem nur hast du dann keine schöne Oberfläche mit Icons usw.



Bitte was? Ich glaube, du verwechselst da Betriebssystem und GUI. MS-DOS war ja auch nicht unbedingt für seine "schöne Oberfläche mit Icons" bekannt .

Ich zitiere an der Stelle einfach mal Wikipedia, ich denke, dass das gröbste dadurch geklärt wird



> Ein Betriebssystem ist eine Sammlung von Computerprogrammen, die die Systemressourcen eines Computers wie Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatten, Ein- und Ausgabegeräte verwaltet und diese Anwendungsprogrammen zur Verfügung stellt. Das Betriebssystem bildet dadurch die Schnittstelle zwischen den Hardwarekomponenten und der Anwendungssoftware des Benutzers.


----------



## FreezerX (8. Juli 2012)

Der Wiki Ausschnitt ist nützlich. 

Das Betriebssystem:

> Kennt die Hardware und weiß wie mit der Hardware umgegangen werden soll (ohne Treiber zumindest grundlegend).
> Verwaltet die Datenströme.
> Bietet Schnittstellen für auf dem Betriebssystem aufbauende Programme.

Das waren nur wenige der Aufgaben. Sammlungen der Grundfunktionen gibt es zuhauf im Internet.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Sicher gehts ohne Betriebssystem nur hast du dann keine schöne Oberfläche mit Icons usw.


 
Interessante Feststellung Seeefe versuch mal auf einer leeren Festplatte ein Programm zu installieren 
Im PC soll nur diese leere Festplatte sein, keine weiteren Festplatten.



mnb93 schrieb:


> Bitte was? Ich glaube, du verwechselst da Betriebssystem und GUI. MS-DOS war ja auch nicht unbedingt für seine "schöne Oberfläche mit Icons" bekannt .
> 
> Ich zitiere an der Stelle einfach mal Wikipedia, ich denke, dass das gröbste dadurch geklärt wird
> 
> ...


 


> *  Zitat von FreezerX*
> 
> Der Wiki Ausschnitt ist nützlich.
> 
> ...


Ohne Treiber gehts ja auch nicht, den es werden eben dann die Treiber des OS installiert auch wenn die nicht immer 100% kompatibel sind, eine einfache Maus und Tastatur braucht nix spezielles an Treiber aber manche Geräte schon.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Sicher gehts ohne Betriebssystem nur hast du dann keine schöne Oberfläche mit Icons usw.


Nich das GUI mit dem BS verwechseln.
Gibt auch textbasierte BS mit UI, die GUI muss man selbst wenn man möchte installieren.

@hardware_fanatiker
Stimmt habe es mal richtig gestellt.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (8. Juli 2012)

Also wenn mich noch alles täuscht ist User UI gedoppelt. Außerdem ist es auch inhaltlich nicht korrekt weil auch textbasierte Oberflächen UI's sind. Den unterschied macht das G in GUI: Graphical.


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Juli 2012)

Nach meinem Dafürhalten sind Treiber integraler Bestandteil des Betriebssystems. Ohne Treiber läuft nämlich gar nichts. Und da spielt es dann auch keine Rolle, ob an noch Treiber von Drittanbietern bekommt – technisch gesehen gehören bei Benutzung auch Nvidias Treiber zum Betriebssystem. (Das ist auch ein Vorteil von Windows: Microsoft hat es erfolgreich geschafft, die Entwicklung grundlegender Betriebssystemkomponenten an Drittanbieter zu delegieren.)

Ob das UI hingegen zum Betriebssystem gehört, ist wohl Definitionssache. Da man die meisten UIs (wie andere Programme auch) grundsätzlich abschalten kann und die anderen Programme auch ohne UI weiterlaufen, sehe ich UIs als ein Programme an. Allerdings lässt sich ganz ohne UI, wenn man nichts automatisch starten lässt, auch nicht viel mit einem Computer anfangen. Somit sollte ein OS zumindest ein grundlegendes UI mitbringen oder starten, das UI ist damit aber noch kein Bestandteil des OS.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juli 2012)

na was is denn ein treiber? man könnte ihn vllt übersetzer nennen. also jetz im aller gröbsten stadium. ein gerät sendet daten an den pc. das "merkt" der pc. un nu? was sind das für daten? soll das OS jetz fleissig raten oder? nun kommt der treiber daher und sagt: hey, das is ne maus und diese signalfolge soll dir dösbaddel sagen, den cursor doch gefälligst nach unten zu bewegen. !! ^^

genauso bei ner festplatte. das os sagt: "hier, nimm diesen stapel daten und speichere ihn." was macht die festplatte ohne treiber? "ei gugg ma, da kommen ja datenstapel an. schau nur, wie lustig die in den gulli fallen  ". tjo, ein treiber würde hier nun sagen "mensch, äh festplatte, fang das zeuch auf und speichere sie dort und dort. dazu bewegst du den schreib lese kopf jetz daaaaa hin und legst los...".


----------



## Magic12345 (9. Juli 2012)

Win 8 ist ein neues Schickimicki GUI für die Tablet Generation. Win 7 deckt zu 100% alles ab, was der normale Mensch braucht, eher braucht der normale User nur 5% von dem, was Win 7 kann. Daher ist Win 8 aus Usersicht recht sinnlos. Aus MS Sicht ist ein Technologiewechsel geplant, das ist ja OK, aber die Umsetzung stinkt gewaltig.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Dafürhalten sind Treiber integraler Bestandteil des Betriebssystems. Ohne Treiber läuft nämlich gar nichts. Und da spielt es dann auch keine Rolle, ob an noch Treiber von Drittanbietern bekommt – technisch gesehen gehören bei Benutzung auch Nvidias Treiber zum Betriebssystem. (Das ist auch ein Vorteil von Windows: Microsoft hat es erfolgreich geschafft, die Entwicklung grundlegender Betriebssystemkomponenten an Drittanbieter zu delegieren.)
> 
> Ob das UI hingegen zum Betriebssystem gehört, ist wohl Definitionssache. Da man die meisten UIs (wie andere Programme auch) grundsätzlich abschalten kann und die anderen Programme auch ohne UI weiterlaufen, sehe ich UIs als ein Programme an. Allerdings lässt sich ganz ohne UI, wenn man nichts automatisch starten lässt, auch nicht viel mit einem Computer anfangen. Somit sollte ein OS zumindest ein grundlegendes UI mitbringen oder starten, das UI ist damit aber noch kein Bestandteil des OS.


 
Genau so ist es Bauer87



DarkMo schrieb:


> na was is denn ein treiber? man könnte ihn vllt übersetzer nennen. also jetz im aller gröbsten stadium. ein gerät sendet daten an den pc. das "merkt" der pc. un nu? was sind das für daten? soll das OS jetz fleissig raten oder? nun kommt der treiber daher und sagt: hey, das is ne maus und diese signalfolge soll dir dösbaddel sagen, den cursor doch gefälligst nach unten zu bewegen. !! ^^
> 
> genauso bei ner festplatte. das os sagt: "hier, nimm diesen stapel daten und speichere ihn." was macht die festplatte ohne treiber? "ei gugg ma, da kommen ja datenstapel an. schau nur, wie lustig die in den gulli fallen  ". tjo, ein treiber würde hier nun sagen "mensch, äh festplatte, fang das zeuch auf und speichere sie dort und dort. dazu bewegst du den schreib lese kopf jetz daaaaa hin und legst los...".


 Das ist mal eine gute Erklärung wie ein Treiber funktioniert


----------



## pyro539 (9. Juli 2012)

Die wichtigste Funktion die ein Betriebssystem ist wohl die Abstraktion.

Das OS abstrahiert die Hardware. Somit kann Software darauf aufbauen und Hardware benutzen, ohne sich im Detail kümmern zu müssen, wie die Hardware angesprochen wird. So ist es z.B. möglich eine Datei von einem Netzlaufwerk, einem USB-Stick, einer Festplatte oder einem DVD-Laufwerk zu lesen, ohne die leiseste Ahnung zu haben, wie das vonstattengeht.

Natürlich gibt es nicht nur eine Abstraktionsschicht, sondern ziemlich viele. Im Beispiel oben gibt es z.B. eine Schicht, welche das SCSI, SATA oder IP-Protokoll implementiert. Darüber eine Schicht die das jeweilige Dateisystem implementiert. Darüber eine weitere Schicht, die dafür sorgt dass man die ganzen verschiedenen Dateisysteme uniform ansprechen kann (Virtual File System), etc.


----------



## Timsu (10. Juli 2012)

Magic12345 schrieb:


> Win 8 ist ein neues Schickimicki GUI für die Tablet Generation. Win 7 deckt zu 100% alles ab, was der normale Mensch braucht, eher braucht der normale User nur 5% von dem, was Win 7 kann. Daher ist Win 8 aus Usersicht recht sinnlos. Aus MS Sicht ist ein Technologiewechsel geplant, das ist ja OK, aber die Umsetzung stinkt gewaltig.


 
Also mir fehlen bei Windows 7 einige Funktion, die ich z.B. bei Linux zu schätzen gelernt habe.
(Einfache Updateverwaltung, einfacheres Mounten von allen möglichen Datenträgern an beliebiger Stelle, Bedienung über die Konsole/Konfigurationsdateien)


----------



## Jimini (11. Juli 2012)

Ich würde ein Betriebssystem als die Kombination aus Kernel und einem grundlegenden Userland ansehen. Der Kernel sorgt dafür, dass die Hardware (CPU, Laufwerke, Eingabegeräte, Grafikausgabe...) überhaupt angesprochen werden kann und das Userland bietet einem Benutzer die Möglichkeit, mit dem System auf irgendeine Weise zu interagieren - und sei es nur das Herunterfahren des Systems.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DarkMo (11. Juli 2012)

gerade das mounten is doch abartig bei linux oO oder wie auch immer das heisst, was ich meine ^^ bei win hauste die platte rein und nutzt sie. bei linux sollte ich dem drecksding erst noch die erlaubnis zur nutzung geben? lol ^^ und bei win hau ich die platte rein und wird automatisch erkannt. genauso alle anderen medien. kA wo du da ein problem hast ^^

aber gut, win vs linux is hier wohl eh falsch.


----------



## Jimini (11. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> gerade das mounten is doch abartig bei linux oO oder wie auch immer das heisst, was ich meine ^^ bei win hauste die platte rein und nutzt sie. bei linux sollte ich dem drecksding erst noch die erlaubnis zur nutzung geben? lol ^^ und bei win hau ich die platte rein und wird automatisch erkannt. genauso alle anderen medien. kA wo du da ein problem hast ^^


Also bei den gängigen Distributionen werden angeschlossene Laufwerke automatisch gemountet, wenn dies gewünscht und der Nutzer dazu berechtigt ist. Was Timsu aber wohl eher meinte, ist das Mounten an irgendwelchen Stellen im Dateisystem sowie das Mitgeben von Mountoptionen (read-only, read-write, kein Ausführen von Dateien möglich etc.). Das liegt aber in der völlig unterschiedlichen Handhabung von Partitionen begründet. 



> aber gut, win vs linux is hier wohl eh falsch.


Richtig.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2012)

Die Grafische Oberfläche macht es nur einfacher, über Befehle kann man alles ausführen was man will wenn man die Befehle kennt.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Juli 2012)

Selbst eine Konsole ist eine "grafische" Oberfläche für das OS.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Selbst eine Konsole ist eine "grafische" Oberfläche für das OS.


Stimmt, dann könnte ein OS also komplett ohne grafische Oberfläche laufen also auch ohne Konsole? Wird aber schwer infos zu bekommen wie gerade alles läuft und ob alles ok mit dem PC ist. Denn wenn du ein Programm dafür verwenden würdest, dann würdest du nur die Konsole ersetzen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juli 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, dann könnte ein OS also komplett ohne grafische Oberfläche laufen also auch ohne Konsole? Wird aber schwer infos zu bekommen wie gerade alles läuft und ob alles ok mit dem PC ist. Denn wenn du ein Programm dafür verwenden würdest, dann würdest du nur die Konsole ersetzen.



Man könnte das alles übers Netzwerk machen. Auch wenn man die grafische Oberfläche dann eigentlich nur auf einen anderen PC "verlegt".


----------

